# Bolens Ht-23 1979



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello this is new for me.. I live in Sweden and I have a Bolens 1979 HT-23. The motor runs perfecy but the tractor does not.. I have installed new ballbearing and sealing and allso put a newer input shaft into the pump "Eaton 11" New filter and oil but it does not move at all. Why is that? Inside the pump it did´nt look to good, ther vere marks after the carrier rolls in the pump hous. It does not even come oil from the outlet pipe from the pump, as i see it it should at least come some oil even thoug the pump may bee a bit warn out. Happy for any good ideas.

Erik/ Gothenburg/ Sweden


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes i´m lerning this site step by step and yesterday i wrote about my trubble with my feedpump Eaton 11, that does´nt give any oilpressure at all. New oil,filter,ballbearing,seal and input shaft. I got the tractor from a man that has had it for 15 years when sudenly the oilseal from the pump started to leak a lot. But after replasing new parts as above and right position on the carrier, it dosen´t run forward or backwards. WHAT to do?

Regards Erik


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Hope I can be of some help. I also have an older Bolens. They were a very good machine.

Are you sure there is oil in the reservoir? If so, is any of that oil getting to the charge pump? You could check that out as that pump also powers the hyd cyl for the lift.

In your second picture, does the rod on the right side move back and forth with the pedal movement?

You might check on the internet to see if you can find a manual for this transmission. I thought I had something for my smaller transmission but can't find it right now.

Get back to us and maybe we can get this working again.


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

That is allso my thoughts to check that the pump realy get oil. I have filled oil to the "operate level" but as uou said i will make sure the pump gets oil. I have found manuals on the net, really useful, and yes the pedal moves corect. I don´t know if you read wath i wrote befor but i am totally new here on the forum and are very thankful for help. Bolens is not a very big in Sweden, but for me the tractor is just what i need on the islan outside Gothenburg. I will ceep you informed after the oilcheck tonight or tomorrow.

//Erik


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

Today on the swedish national day i managed to get the tractor going, hurray! It seams ther vere air in the oil-system somevere. I losened the pipe on the inlet side to the pump just to make sure the pump is sucking oil, and it did. Then when i opend the pipe on the pressure side the oil sprayed out. Finaly i checked that the oil also came back in to the reservoir, and it did. Gear in and pedal down and of ve went. So now i can consentrate on other thing´s like getting the stearing to work better.

chers Erik


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

I am now looking for a wireing diagram for HT-23 Kohler 582 S. Havn´t foun the right one yet. Someone?
Erik


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice to hear you tried out a couple things I suggested and now the trans is back working again.

Let me do some looking as I have a general purpose garden tractor manual that covers a lot of different makes. Don't seem to be able to spot it right now so I'll have to do some looking.


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello
today i found that the tractor did not run forward or backward again. As i can only work with it weekends, it is some dayes since last time i tryed it. It seams as it takes some time 2-3 minutes before it works, then sudenly it´s ok again.????
I wonder if you have any idea about this and the electric wireing to Kohler 582 S
Serie nr. 1626902795
I managed to mend the steering today but i will probobly need to by repairkit to get it compleat.
// Erik


----------



## jeanpaul (Jun 10, 2013)

This is really interesting to learn about and wanted to see more images to study more deeply.


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

I am glad you are interested. As i have written abow i think when the feedpump begins to be a bit old and there is marks inside the pump, you loose pressure and the motor needs to run for some minutes befor you can start to drive. This is ofcorse my point of view. I really am looking for the wireing diagram, but it seems that is inpossible to find.
Work continues Bye


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

Many days later
I have now installed a new pump in front of the flyweele. That solved the problem. The hydrostate is working nicely. I have taken the original chargepump a part and replaced it but without the roals and allso without inlet and outlet pipes whitch are plugged. The charge pump need to be there because of the chaft and bearing. I have allso installed an extra bearing on the shaft from engine to the hydrostate. The tractor is now resting for the next summer  // Erik


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi again
I have been away for a wile and have disided to look for a new hydrostat. In sweden there is nowere to get the old hydrostat repaird. My problem is there is not much power in the traktor. I can drive it but mostley just with high gear in, and the tractor then runs very very slowley. With low gear in ther is not much Power. So i would be happy if someone knows vere to find a new hydrostat.
// Erik


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Worn hydraulic pumps and the motors that drive the machine are the bane of the hydrostatic drive tractor. You may be able to find one for a different brand of tractor as Eaton is a well known brand and made these for several manufacturers. Another partial solution is in the oil used. These were designed for a particular oil viscosity but as they wear that oil escapes around the pump or motor. Using a higher viscosity oil will help for a while. If it requires 10 weight oil, try it with 30 weight. That may allow less of it to bypass and give you some more life to the tractor.


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

The hydraulic pump is bran new an gives better pressure and volyme than the original one, ( se photo above ) I am pretty sure the fault is in the hydrostat. If i choose parts from a different tractor, I would not know if it fits to the gearbox vere the hydrostat is conected now.


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

I believe that if you were to disassemble the hydrostatic transmission you would find that it has its own "charge pump" and that can be worn as can the internal pump and motor in the hydrostat. That pump and motor combination is what I was speaking of. Drain out some of the oil from the hydrostatic transmission and replace the same amount with a heavier weight oil and see if that changes it.


----------



## Bolens1979 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank´s for the advise I will try with heavier weight oil. The "charge pump" I have taken the original chargepump a part and replaced it but without the roals and allso without inlet and outlet pipes whitch are plugged. The charge pump need to be there because of the chaft and bearing. I have allso installed an extra bearing on the shaft from engine to the hydrostate. I have now installed a new pump in front of the flyweele. So I am looking for the really trubble in the hydrostat.// Erik


----------

